# names you wanted but the oh said NO



## kimbobaloobob

just wondering if you have had to find other names as you other half said no to the ones you wanted...
i really wanted jack for a boy but the oh wont allow it as his names russell, and he said there would be too many jokes going arounf about jack russell the dog....


----------



## Kirstin

none that were boys, i liked a lot of girls names he didnt


----------



## Serene123

Summer
Dylan

"Unruley kid" names as he'd call them :rofl:


----------



## MrsQ

well we had always set on our boy and girls names but if it was twins i love the name harrisson for a boy and originally my OH didnt like it until i said if he choses first boy i should choose second boy and i choose first girl he choose second girl and he likes isobelle so we are sorted on 4 kids...... if i have more than one at the moment!!!

But if we had 4 it would be
Michael
Charleigh
Harrisson and Isobelle
xxx


----------



## Kirstin

oh yea he thought tristan was a bad boys name :rofl:


----------



## MrsO29

Yes the one I have chosen! He can sod off he isn't carrying it I am :)

Actually we couldn't agree on any names, and were going to settle for a name both of though was 'ok', but then I decided I would rather one of us 'loved' the name we had chosen, and I decided that person should be me :)

With our dd I gave him a list of my top 10 faves and he chose Kaitlyn.
With this one I did the same and he said they all sounded like pretty-boy names. He liked all old names that I associated with Grandpas. It just wasn't happening this time!

We had agreed on a girls name though, so if the sonographer was wrong we will be ok!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Peyton for a girl


----------



## jackiea85

I actually did a whole list of boys names and showed him and he crossed them all off! Picking names was one of the most stressful things I've ever done lol, and then someone stole our chosen name at the last minute! I can't remember them all now but I liked Alfie, Harry and Adam, the first 2 sounded daft with our surname and he just refused to have Adam! x


----------



## MrsP

Oh there was lots of names that my DH didn't like that i did. Its that bad or I am that sad even though Eleanor is only 9 months and we aren't planning to try until next year the ones I do say and he agrees with I have written them down for when the time comes!!

I like Thomas Elliott Ethan Molly Scarlett and many others but he was no no no :(


----------



## ThatGirl

Oliver
George
Kayleb
Brooke
Amelie


----------



## MUMOF5

Names that my OH has definately NO NO'd are: Phoebe, Molly, Lola, Freddie, George and Alfie :nope:.


----------



## Mynx

Boys names OH said no to : 
Charlie 
Callum (he would have had the initials C A C and it sounded cack :rofl:) 
Josh
Hayden

Girls names OH said no to : 
Megan 
Maddison
Rosie

We decided on Jack Antony for a boy or Evie Carol for a girl. The middle names are after my brother (Antony) and my mother (Carol), who both passed away a few years back.


----------



## Pingu

Scarlett


----------



## Belle

Bethany was going to be Summer! DH refused!


----------



## JennsPhoto

My husband and I don't agree on ANY boys names at the moment lol There are 2 names in particular that I am hooked on, Isaac Anthony or Silas (Middle name tbd) but he doesn't care for either but really doesn't like Isaac. The only name he has mentioned to me is Troy and I don't like that one. Eventually we will both find something we like but in the mean time we can't come to an agreement =) 
We found a girls name immediately that we both loved, Payton Kaylee, I just wish a boys name was as easy! haha
In addition we currently have 6 friends that are pregnant so names are dropping off our lists as they find out what they are having and decide on names =(


----------



## lucilou

Hubby's pretty strongly against Mabel which is my first choice for a girl... I think he might be coming round though.


----------



## Beth09

I love Maddison and Leo and he said no to both, if i had my way my names would be sorted lol!


----------



## hannah76

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Summer
> Dylan
> 
> "Unruley kid" names as he'd call them :rofl:

that so funny! i like summer too, but the dh said that sounds like a stripper's name... :rofl:

he likes marcen, but i just think it sounds too much like martian!


----------



## soon2b6

I liked :
Oscar
Barney (this was my daughters concern over the purple dinosaur connection)
Harvey
Caleb
and many more besides. 

I should go back to they way I was with our first, she was going to be Abigail (Abbie) then in the delivery room they asked for babies name and as my husband confidently said Abigail, I said Hannah and that was it, LOL


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My OH hates nearly every name I like. Would take too long to type xx


----------



## josie-jo

I really liked Milo, but my other half told me it's a Labradors name!!!! Now I only see a soppy choccy lab when I say that name!!
We have only agreed on two girls names and one boys name so far......... there are a few he is coming round to though. I'll keep suggesting the same ones until he gets bored of hearing them and finally agrees!!!


----------



## JennTheMomma

I love the name Guilianni, but DH doesn't. He says it reminds him too much of Rudy Guilianni (who I take it he doesn't like). But thats ok, there are plenty of other names that we both like.


----------



## kaylynn040485

I loved and still do love Lexie but OH said no way! Old fart lol!


----------



## x-amy-x

Aaron... we have a disagreement on pronunciation!


----------



## MiissDior

when i was pregnant with my daughter 
if was a girl i had 2 names in mind 1 was Lakeisha and the other was Cierra (sierra)
but me and the OH are Both HUGEEEE ford lovers and own 3 cars atm 2 of them modified Fords and next Ford on our Hit list was a Ford Sierra Cosworth or a Sierra Saphire..
and when u suggested the name Cierra/Sierra ( because i LOVE the name nothing to do with the car) he went MENTAL and totally refused :(
but thankgod he did , because i went onto have a beautiful lil girl who got her wings too soon and we just took one look at her and said shes a LAKEISHA 

ps.. not meaning to be funny.. i swear on anything.. i near fell off the chair laughing there to myself... the OH watching some milatary programme at the min and one of the navy men was on tv and they put up the credits to his name and i swear to god the name that apperared on Screen on was *JACK RUSSELL * 
i just LOL'd cus i was in this thread... 
i asked the OH what name was on the screen and he said JACK RUSSELL 
unreal lol xx


----------



## LollyPop24

Mine are Dylan, Alfie, Oscar and Amber.

I'm sure we will change our minds as I'm only 12 weeks but we have the names Ruby Sue and Harrison agreed.


----------



## K&H

I loved Mia but OH just refused, he wanted Shannon i refused lol so ended up with Hannah. Never talked boys names cause we knew we were havin a girl early on
x


----------



## Szaffi

My husband so far hated: 

Esther - apparently it's old lady name
Iris - same
Violet - not sure why
Mariella - he wants Mara, which I don't like
Helena 

pretty much all my top choices of the ones which are not off limits.


----------



## MotherBear

We can't seem to agree on any name at the mo.

I love the following names, but he doesn't:-

Harrison
Jackson
Cole

He likes Ollie, but I am not too keen.

We both like these 2, but they're not ringing that bell for me:-

Ethan
Harvey

I was convinced it was a girl (until the scan showed another tassle), but I had already told my hubby that he could choose the boys name as I was naming a girl Amelia.


----------



## littlebuddha

I like Maia and he said it was a *ghetto* name. Really pee'd me off because I think it's really pretty and girly!! also no Madison also because of the Maddy Mcann connection. Going to see if he'd agree if we said we'd call her Sunny/Sonny for short instead...

Boys I won't even go into, I thought at one point we'd be over before we'd even had the baby.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Evelyn :growlmad:


----------



## Windmills

Ugh, SO many.
I love Daisy, Megan, Mia and Olivia- he said no to all. 
And he likes names I HATE like Idris? Is that even a real name? :dohh:


----------



## Mary Jo

just boys names as we didn't talk seriously till after we knew what we are having:

he hated:

Isaac
Duncan
Finley
Evan
Owen
Ewan

Grrrrr.


----------



## AimeeM

Scarlett and Sadie and Ayla. He hates them!


----------



## xolily

I had picked Laila Anise for a girl, and boyfriend always said "yeh yeh i like it" because he was so convinced I was having a boy! as soon as we walked out of the scan when i'd been told I was having a girl he was like "hhhm, I don't like Laila" grrr, i was ina right stonker :( lol i'm liking Liyah now :)


----------



## laurenviolet

hey all, iv always said if i had a girl il call her April but im due april 2010!!! is that mean?
i could be really mean and use the name April-may lol no dont think i could do that lol

congrats all XX


----------



## tinybutterfly

i really like Inoue for a girl (i don't expect anyone to know how to say it lol)
but bf says no, it's not common enough...aargh, i don't want a common name!




josie-jo said:


> I really liked Milo, but my other half told me it's a Labradors name!!!! Now I only see a soppy choccy lab when I say that name!!

i just wanted to inform you that our kitteh is supersweet and supercute,
i spelled it differently (mayloh) bc i like weird spelling and bc otherwise ppl would just
pronounce it wrong, now they're forced to say it the english way.

also, Milo is a spanish artist, and man that was one boring day in the museum


----------



## chuck

I vetoed Jack for him as I feel its far too common and he only wanted it because Swansea City football fans are called 'jacks'.

He vetoed

Blake
Cooper
Harrison
Verne
Ben
Dylan
Dai
Edward (my Grandads name boo, gonna sneak that in as a middle name though!)


Until we found out it was a boy he vetoed Enid for a girl but we did agree almost straight away on some other girls names..we're still kinda stuck for a boy.


----------



## Ilove

xolily said:


> lol i'm liking Liyah now :)

Pronounced "liar"?


----------



## chele

Evie
My defo fave by far

Not allowed :-(


----------



## Sophie1205

I was dead set on Leo for Leo, BUT I also loved Oliver but OH said no straight away :( I love that name its soo cute x


----------



## sublime_ivy

Alfie and Oscar. My own fault as I kept singing that what's it all about alfie song until he got sick of it. Lol. Glad I didn't choose it now as I have two friend who used both those names.


----------



## sublime_ivy

Oh and Leo too, again inow have a friend who called her baby that too.


----------



## Freyasmum

If we had had a boy, I really wanted to call him Mitchell - because I quite like it, and also because it was my maiden name and I thought that would be kinda cool. OH is dead-set against names that can also be surnames though. (There goes Jackson :( )

I also really liked Poppy, and Charlie. These were vetoed, rather oddly I thought, because they were drug-related!! :rofl:

God only knows what ridiculous arguments he'll come up with this time round. I'm almost looking forward to it! This time I'm loving Lola or Loki. I'm sure Lola will be out because of Charlie & Lola, and he'll think Loki is just plain silly. He can't say he doesn't like names from Norse mythology because we already have Freya!!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

If he had been a girl we would have had major issues we couldnt have agreed. I wanted Aliyah or Alexa or Erica or Arrianna, but he hated them all :( also I wanted Issac or Christian or Gabriel for a boy, but we settled on Noah. He wanted a more common name like James or Jack or Charlie, not that there is anything wrong wid those names, I just prefer more unusual names myself. xxx


----------



## Nemo and bump

i like the name fleur and other floral names like poppy but oh surname is woods so he thought they sounded a bit cliche :( although as lo is born near xmas people kept suggesting holly as a name could you imaging...holly woods lol


----------



## MissE007

I can't think of many he didn't like at the time, but I know for my son my OH liked Sirius, and it just reminded me so much of Harry Potter I couldn't do it! There was also another one that reminded me of a cartoon - I have no idea where he gets the names he thinks of! :shrug:


----------



## mumof42be

Theres a few girls names i like...

Caidence
layla
mia

But nope OH not having none of it i really like layla-mae for a girl and tyler james for a boy..hes agreed to none the names he chose is girl only he chosen lexi-mae..got the name off emmerdale lol..im 50/50 with this name but we shall see.

He went through a list of a 1000 boys names other night he didnt like one so i guess we get thinking now especially for boys name as it could take us a while to agree on something..men hey lol


----------



## angeljewel

I liked Caleb for our son but my hubby hated it, we ended up with an Evan and I'm so glad coz he seriously suits it!


----------



## Katia-xO

I love the name Elsie. OH naturally HATES it!
We decided on Eleanor Rose for a girl and Joshua Kyle for a boy :)


----------



## Jemma_x

If it was a girl i wanted brooke but he didnt like it and for a boy i wanted thomas but he didnt like it so we went for connor which we both liked


----------



## britt1986

I wanted Charlie for both boy and girl, but hubby said NO! :growlmad: I am really hoping if we have another child he will let me name him/her Charlie.


----------



## Elphaba

I really like Esme for a girl, but DH thinks everyone will just think 'Twilight'. Granted that's where I got the idea but I don't think people are going to be constantly making the connection or that it's even that big a deal if they do (I'd be more concerned they would if we went for Bella/Isabella or something like Carlisle which you really don't hear).


----------



## AP

Yeah i wanted to call her Alexis..... but glad she's Alex now. 

As for boys name I wanted Zander but no way was OH agreeing.


----------



## bubbles

I liked Freddie and Felix for a boy but DH said no. We were always stuck on our girls name and will use it if we ever get out little girl


----------



## ellie09

I like Ethan James but he says no, he likes Ethan Thomas


----------



## hudz26

i wanted dylan, liam or kayden for a boy and for a girl i wanted ebony-rose...totaly love that name but as i picked my other two's names the oh has the final say :( :( lol 
he wants sydney-rose for a girl and conner or cameron for a boy xx


----------



## hannah76

^^ i love sydney rose... sounds so pretty! and cameron, i've loved that name since ferris beuller's day off lol... 

other no's he had for girl's names i like are hannah (therefore ok for my handle here ;)), and autumn... i love the name autumn but he doesn't like that or summer.


----------



## reallytinyamy

I really really really really wanted Isla, everyone I mentioned it to loved it, but OH hated it and said no way, I'm still gutted to this day!


----------



## xhannahxbanan

CHACE!! 
I'm so upset about it!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

ive always said i wanted the name zane for my first born son and my oh hated it but as u can see i got my way lol

my boy is called zane :)


----------



## Komatsu

Lacey 
Charlotte
Summer 
Lena


----------



## Taurustot09

oliver is a no no..awww


----------



## JessiHD

sb22 said:


> Yeah i wanted to call her Alexis..... but glad she's Alex now.
> 
> As for boys name I wanted Zander but no way was OH agreeing.

Why don't you get him agree to Alexander then just call him Zander for short?


----------



## passengerrach

when i was pregnant i really wanted kendra for a girl (yes i am sad it was after the one from girls of the playboy mansion lol) but oh hated it


----------



## lorrilou

i really love ruby or scarlett for a girl but oh is having none of it.


----------



## MommaBunni

Oliver! DH liked it, but, it doesn't work with our last name... It sounds like a rude saying when you put it with our last name :(


----------



## Ell87

I've always loved Maggie for a girl, not Margaret but just Maggie. DH has always been adamant he hates it.

He agreed to let us call a dog it but then said no to that when the time came and she got called Roxy instead. He sucks!


----------



## AP

JessiHD said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i wanted to call her Alexis..... but glad she's Alex now.
> 
> As for boys name I wanted Zander but no way was OH agreeing.
> 
> Why don't you get him agree to Alexander then just call him Zander for short?Click to expand...

I would have, but theres a guy he knew i liked before i met OH, and his name was Zander :rofl:


----------



## LuckySalem

I wanted Ffion but OH wouldnt allow a welsh name.

We ended up with an Arabic name instead.


----------



## Babyhopes

I love Eli for a boy, its a big no no :(........if this pebble is a boy it shall remain nameless i'm sure lol x


----------



## EstelSeren

katie_xx said:


> Ugh, SO many.
> I love Daisy, Megan, Mia and Olivia- he said no to all.
> And he likes names I HATE like Idris? Is that even a real name? :dohh:

Yes, Idris is a real name!! It's my OH's middle name and a very traditional Welsh name!! It means 'fiery lord'. Ever heard of the mountain Cader Idris (meaning: Idris' seat)? 

I think it's a very strong boy's name and it's one that we will be using! Just a note that with the number of names that are being created now, questioning how 'real' a name is is kinda null and void really!! You're quite within your rights to dislike the name though!

I'm lucky, both me and OH love all the same names!! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Vicyi

I LOVED Olive. OH hated it :( Also loved felicity but all my family say its a stripper name :S


----------



## PandaPops

We can't seem to agree on any name. I really wanted Caleb for a boy but the OH hates it.


----------



## poppy fields

I really liked Lois and Andrew for years before we were together, but turns out they are the names of DH's sister and brother in law!

Then I really liked Carys and Keiran - he hates them.

Problem is he doesn't come up with any of his own, just dislikes most of what I suggest!


----------



## ThatGirl

james
oliver
shay
charlie
george
brooke
kenya
connor
bailey
riley
harvey
taya


----------



## ThatGirl

just realised the names he said yes to would be shorter list

alfie
freddie
amelia-rose
emily


----------



## lewiepud08

ive had an arguement with my man today about this, im more annoyed cos hes told his mum and i told him not to tell anybody!!!!

im not preg yet but we are ttc and im in the 2ww..... but i wanted a really unique name for a girl, we have our boys if we have another boy,


----------



## soontobemom

i love emily for a girl DH doesn't and he likes Megan and i don't. we have agreed on Emma although i have a first cousin by the name of emma is that weird?????

we have agreed on boys name Evan or Conor


----------



## JessiHD

lewiepud08 said:


> ive had an arguement with my man today about this, im more annoyed cos hes told his mum and i told him not to tell anybody!!!!
> 
> im not preg yet but we are ttc and im in the 2ww..... but i wanted a really unique name for a girl, we have our boys if we have another boy,
> 
> the girls name that i had my heart set on was Phoebe Bluebell which i love and think its very pretty and unique and the bluebell bit means special meaning to me for a few reasons, and yesterday he said it wasnt bad, now hes told his mum and shes said something and now he has changed his mind omg im so mad!!!!!! GRRRRRRRR and hes saying he wasnt really that keen on it and she will get picked on, i dont think she would!!!!!!! grrrrrr

Why would she get picked on? Phoebe is quite a normal name and if her middle name is Bluebell she only has to tell it to her friends who wouldn't be nasty about it. I say go for a traditional first name like Phoebe and go wild on the middle name, if they love it they will tell everyone and not care what they think and if they hate it they can keep it private.


----------



## lewiepud08

JessiHD said:


> lewiepud08 said:
> 
> 
> ive had an arguement with my man today about this, im more annoyed cos hes told his mum and i told him not to tell anybody!!!!
> 
> im not preg yet but we are ttc and im in the 2ww..... but i wanted a really unique name for a girl, we have our boys if we have another boy,
> 
> the girls name that i had my heart set on was Phoebe Bluebell which i love and think its very pretty and unique and the bluebell bit means special meaning to me for a few reasons, and yesterday he said it wasnt bad, now hes told his mum and shes said something and now he has changed his mind omg im so mad!!!!!! GRRRRRRRR and hes saying he wasnt really that keen on it and she will get picked on, i dont think she would!!!!!!! grrrrrr
> 
> Why would she get picked on? Phoebe is quite a normal name and if her middle name is Bluebell she only has to tell it to her friends who wouldn't be nasty about it. I say go for a traditional first name like Phoebe and go wild on the middle name, if they love it they will tell everyone and not care what they think and if they hate it they can keep it private.Click to expand...

thanks so much hun, thats EXACTLY what ive said to him!!! lol i might have won with the arguement haha will have to watch this space if we have a girl next hehe

Jen xxxx


----------



## having#4

I love Presley Lloyd or Lincoln John but OH said no. Good thing we split the othe day....now if it's a boy, I can choose between the two


----------



## distantsun

I have lost count of How many names my DH has vetoed. 

Lets see there was:

Lucy
Elsie
Annabelle -still my favourite
Eden
Willow
Meadow
Daisy
Poppy
Hope
Laura
Violet
Paige
Leah
Victoria
Annie
Sadie
Joel
Finn
Andrew
James
Jonathan
Eddie

So far we have agreed on one name and that's Zoe although we disagree even on that as he thinks there should be a y at the end. 

sheesh - at least we have 6 months to decide on a name.


----------



## JessiHD

distantsun said:


> I have lost count of How many names my DH has vetoed.
> 
> Lets see there was:
> 
> Lucy
> Elsie
> Annabelle -still my favourite
> Eden
> Willow
> Meadow
> Daisy
> Poppy
> Hope
> Laura
> Violet
> Paige
> Leah
> Victoria
> Annie
> Sadie
> Joel
> Finn
> Andrew
> James
> Jonathan
> Eddie
> 
> So far we have agreed on one name and that's Zoe although we disagree even on that as he thinks there should be a y at the end.
> 
> sheesh - at least we have 6 months to decide on a name.

No Y! Zoe is a lovely name but no Y!


----------



## lily123

I'm spanish, so i've been thinking about spanish names, I absolutely love the names Lilia, Flavia, Lelanni and Paola (pronounced pow-la) for a girl, and Lorenzo and Emilio for a boy, but OH says he'd feel left out if we gave her/him a full on spanish name because he's not spanish...


----------



## chele

I've finally fallen in love with a boys name

I don't like boys names and we've been struggling

but DH has immediately said no:

Theo

I love it :-(


----------



## chele

lily123 said:


> I'm spanish, so i've been thinking about spanish names, I absolutely love the names Lilia, Flavia, Lelanni and Paola (pronounced pow-la) for a girl, and Lorenzo and Emilio for a boy, but OH says he'd feel left out if we gave her/him a full on spanish name because he's not spanish...

what's the surname?


----------



## lily123

Hi :) Campbell is the surname, just thought of another boys name that isn't spanish - Finley, what do we think? xx

And btw, Theo is such a gorgeous name, you should definitely fight for it girl ;)


----------



## Jellyt

My OH has said no to Theo :growlmad:


----------



## Fliss_floss

Vicyi said:


> I LOVED Olive. OH hated it :( Also loved felicity but all my family say its a stripper name :S


Hahaha
That's my name!
When my OH's mum was told my name she said i sounded like a porn star!

I've never thought of it like that but it makes me laugh!
x


----------

